# Wilde Discussion



## reem (Jun 19, 2003)

i have just finished reading Oscar Wilde's book "Dorian Gray", and i found it very wicked at some points. (Wicked in the litteral sense, ofcourse). 
and then i chanced upon a qoute of his:

"There is no such thing as a moral or immoral book. Books are well written, or baldy written. That's all."

do you agree or disagree? expalin.
reem


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 19, 2003)

In a way I do agree, because the morality of a book is defined solely by the reader. If the book is well-written, the moral purpose of the author will be evident, and the reader can either agree or disagree. But I would discourage the blatant or even evident inclusion of moral texts in books, because if they are placed on purpose it might convey a strange mood to a reader (who would either agree or not). If morality lets its way into texts or events within a story, it does not matter.


----------



## reem (Jun 20, 2003)

personally, i think that Wilde is only partially right. 
it's true, books are either well or badly written, but when you are writting with the intention of letting other people with in a society with its own understanding of moral values, then you are subjecting your views to redicule. there is such a thing as a moral or immoral book. the only differece that i see is that what might be immoral in one society is not necessarily so in another.
A book that encourages murder or debauchry or crime is an immoral book...or so i see it, because ihave been raised to see thses things as wrong. 
i think that Wilde's statement is very dangerous. it is corruptive. i lessens the importance of ethics and morals within a society.
i disagree with it fully. there is such a thing as moral and immoral. reem


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jun 20, 2003)

Since you two can't agree, we'll have to say your both write in your own right (j/k). Maybe in addition to combining your arguments into one more satisfactory to you both, you should change your names to "Lantareem."


----------



## reem (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Morgoth"sBane _
> [B, you should change your names to "Lantareem."   [/B]



hey! that's actually a good idea! maybe we can creat a new species!! hehe
but thank you, i like being the individual i am i find it much more interesting to be different 
reem


----------

